# Fuel Spill - Chalk Creek



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

11,000 gallon leak at the Chalk Creek Gas Plant

http://kutv.com/news/local/massive-fuel-spill-closes-road-causes-powerful-fumes-in-summit-county

http://www.sltrib.com/home/3247893-155/pipeline-spill-shuts-down-summit-county

Pipeline leaks in the USA since 2000:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_pipeline_accidents_in_the_United_States_in_the_21st_century

good grief

.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I drove right past there earlier today when truck pulling two tankers was pulling in.


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

I remember the 1970s when the truckers were dumping oil and gas trucks while driving the canyons. some admitted they were told to do it.
I see gas prices coming down and I see fuel trucks dumping their loads.


----------

